# Need Help! Building A High - End Gaming Rig!!!!!



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Friends Please Help Me With My Ultra High - End Rig.......... 


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Gaming, Multimedia, Surfing, Downloading Torrents, Office Apps, etc

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 100K

4. Planning to overclock?
A: Not Now But Can In Future So I Need A Good Air / Water Cooler.  

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 Side By Side With Backtrack & Ubuntu Linux

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: SSD For OS & Apps & 1 TB Storage Space For Data, Games, etc

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 24 Inch Monitor 

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: I Have But It Is Better To Be Assembled By Experts

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: In 2 - 3 Months

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: 

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Mumbai & NO

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Can Also Look For 3D Monitor


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 18, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO| 11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD 6970 Lightning*2 (crossfire)|42000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM HAF 912 Advanced |5600
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
|
* Total*
|99900


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 18, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Z68 Motherboards are out now then why use P67 mobs ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 18, 2011)

Well then, a couple Z68 mobos-
Asus MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z ( 11950/- ). 
or
Asus P8Z68-V ( 12450/-




Offtopic- Please dont post same, repetative posts everywhere. It's against forum rules. Read them once for you're good


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 18, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well then, a couple Z68 mobos-
> Asus MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z ( 11950/- ).
> or
> Asus P8Z68-V ( 12450/-
> ...



Comparing Both of these i think gene - z is better than v 

Gene - Z Has Integrated Sound Card Plus Cheaper But P8z68 Has Bluetooth Integrated

I Have A Question Why Gene - Z is cheaper than v


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Comparing Both of these i think gene - z is better than v
> 
> Gene - Z Has Integrated Sound Card Plus Cheaper But P8z68 Has Bluetooth Integrated
> 
> I Have A Question Why Gene - Z is cheaper than v



Consider the P8Z68V Pro too @ 13.2k+


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 18, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Consider the P8Z68V Pro too @ 13.2k+



Why ???
V - Pro Doesn't Have Integrated Sound Card + Premium Features of Maximus Series & 2K Costlier


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 18, 2011)

Guys someone suggest him a CPU cooler and SSD.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 18, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Guys someone suggest him a CPU cooler and SSD.



Thanks But Why Don't U Suggest?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Why ???
> V - Pro Doesn't Have Integrated Sound Card + Premium Features of Maximus Series & 2K Costlier



Agreed....but it does have 2 extra Marvell SATA 3 6G ports.....A Firewire chip....(and it does have 7.1 ch HDAudio via Realtek ALC892)...plus its an ATX board...

Ultimately,u choose!



slashragnarok said:


> Guys someone suggest him a CPU cooler and SSD.



Well...He could go for a *Noctua NH-D14 @ 4.8k*...provided he has low height memory modules(the likes of Gskill, Corsair XMS3)....but exceptions being the Vengeance series and gskill Pi series...


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

Since you are going dual gpu, get ATX board, like Asus Z68Vpro, or it will be cramped.

Also note, glacialtech smps? Really? I mean no rma support in india and smc is the only dealer...
Buy corsair TX950v2, can chew through that config like cake.

And NO, DO NOT BUY HAF 912 advanced cabinet unless you want to use only 2 hdd, if you put dual cards(lightning) in that cabby, you need to remove the middle hdd cage, and the bottom one can house only 2 hdds, with top 5.25" bay can house one more through a very finicky converter.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 18, 2011)

I Have Come Up With This Config



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500K|10,840
*CPU Cooler*
|Cooler Master Hyper Plus 212|1,855 
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68-V PRO - Z|13,500
*RAM*
|G-Skill 4GB Ram Model - F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2,200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC|13,490
*SSD*
|Corsair Force Series 3 120GB|13,500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2,700
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5,250
*Case*
|Cooler Master Elite 430 Black With Side Window|2,570
*Monitor*
|BenQ G2220HD|7,140
*Mouse & Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2,120
*Speakers*
||
*Headphone*
|
|
* Total*
|


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I Have Come Up With This Config
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Am I drunk? Or does that add up to 130k?*


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I Have Come Up With This Config
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Speakers and headphone repeated.


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Speakers and headphone repeated.


Its coming as 86k, how the hell did he count it to 130k?


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

50k as shipping etc.?


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> 50k as shipping etc.?


Is it being shipped to the buyer? Or is the buyer along with his house getting shipped to the seller?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 18, 2011)

i suggest this - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16000
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire/MSI R6970 Lightning|22400
*SSD*
|Kingston SVP100S2/96G 96 GB|9400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|102300


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2011)

the 2500k + 2*6950 combo looks better to me
rest config is killler


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 18, 2011)

baba you know 6870 cfx is powerful than 580. it will suffice for 2 years~.
even 6970 is sufficient for full hd. it will save money to get better components or save up for HD7000


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2011)

ye gal to sai he....
then 6970 would be idle..right
less heat...and less power to IIRC


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

tkin said:


> *Am I drunk? Or does that add up to 130k?*



U aren't drunk



tkin said:


> Its coming as 86k, how the hell did he count it to 130k?



Yeah...somebody else is! 



Skud said:


> 50k as shipping etc.?



  



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i suggest this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The N620 is a chink in the armour here....
Also,OP might like to get a Razer DA instead of CM Spawn..its kinda SMALL


----------



## shayem (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is suggestion for 3D RIG:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 15500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620| 2500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68-V PRO| 13200
*RAM*
|Gskill F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5300
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N570GTX Twinfrozr II|19500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*ODD*
|ASUS 24X SATA DVD|1000
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850V2 |7100
*Case*
|CM Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 |5200
*Monitor*
|LG D2342P FullHD LED 120HZ|17000
*Mouse+Surface *
|Razer DeathAdder + SteelSeries| 2700
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4| 2200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA| 4300
|
* Total*
|98200
Check availability of monitor. If available it should be priced around that amount.

@JasTX850V2 @ 6800 where??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

@Geek-with-lens

you're config is ok. But its better to go with i7 2600k for a high end rig as yours.
Not saying i5 is bad but a rig with a high budget as yours must have a i7


----------



## Cilus (Jun 19, 2011)

shayem, your configuration is good, but buddy as I mentioned earlier with reason that GTX 580 does not justify the hefty price tag on it compared to the performance. And since the new series of GPU from both AMD and nVidia is going to launch at the end of this year of may be first quarter of 2012, the lifespan of the GTX 580 will be very short before it is getting outshone by cheaper GPU.
So better to get 2 cheaper GPU in multi-gpu setup which will easily beat GTX 580 and won't create that big whole in your pocket or get a single GPU at the price range of GTX 570/HD 6970.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry To All of you when i was editing my net gone down to all this happen & I Have To Cut My Budget By 10-20K.



thetechfreak said:


> @Geek-with-lens
> 
> you're config is ok. But its better to go with i7 2600k for a high end rig as yours.
> Not saying i5 is bad but a rig with a high budget as yours must have a i7



But I Want To Save Some Money For This

Razer Hydra Motion Gaming Controller
Buy Razer Hydra PC Gaming Motion Sensing Controllers | Official Razerâ„¢ Store



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i suggest this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N620 is not worth paying 700 extra than hyper plus 212
asus mobo is better than any other mobo in the world
8 gb is not worth for gaming
i doesn't need ups in my area there is never a power cut



shayem said:


> Here is suggestion for 3D RIG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Think I Can Skip A 3D Monitor But Can You Tell Me Which 120 Hz Monitor is Available Below 14000


----------



## shayem (Jun 19, 2011)

@Cilus got your point  edited my post.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cilus said:


> shayem, your configuration is good, but buddy as I mentioned earlier with reason that GTX 580 does not justify the hefty price tag on it compared to the performance. And since the new series of GPU from both AMD and nVidia is going to launch at the end of this year of may be first quarter of 2012, the lifespan of the GTX 580 will be very short before it is getting outshone by cheaper GPU.
> So better to get 2 cheaper GPU in multi-gpu setup which will easily beat GTX 580 and won't create that big whole in your pocket or get a single GPU at the price range of GTX 570/HD 6970.



I Have heard that 6950 2gb can be unlocked to 6970 performance by flashing bios. Will it give same performance like 6970?


----------



## shayem (Jun 19, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Sorry To All of you when i was editing my net gone down to all this happen & I Have To Cut My Budget By 10-20K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None AFAIK.



Geek-With-Lens said:


> I Have heard that 6950 2gb can be unlocked to 6970 performance by flashing bios. Will it give same performance like 6970?



Not Identical but nearly same.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 19, 2011)

shayem said:


> None AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> Not Identical but nearly same.



So Should I Go With 6950 2 GB?

I Have Made Changes & I Have Come Up With This Config. Pls Suggest Me Good Speakers & Headphone.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500K|10,840
*CPU Cooler*
|Cooler Master Hyper Plus 212|1,855 
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68-V PRO - Z|13,500
*RAM*
|G-Skill 4GB Ram Model - F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2,200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15,990
*SSD*
|Corsair Force Series 3 120GB|13,500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2,700
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6,800
*Case*
|Cooler Master Elite 430 Black With Side Window|2,570
*Monitor*
|BenQ G2220HD|7,140
*Mouse & Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2,120
*Speakers*
||
*Headphone*
||
*Gaming*
|Razer Hydra Motion Gaming|6,228
|
* Total*
|86343


----------



## shayem (Jun 19, 2011)

If you ever want to add additional video cards, SLI has less driver issues than crossfire setups. SO IMO go with GTX570. Performance wise 570 is comparable with 6970 and better than 6950 AFAIK.

why 2500k when you can get 2600k.

Yap 212+ with dual fan can outperform N620.

get G Skill Ripjaws-X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL @2500 (designed for OC)


----------



## Skud (Jun 19, 2011)

shayem said:


> *If you ever want to add additional video cards, SLI has less driver issues than crossfire setups.*




Not really, these days SLI and Crossfire are on par and both have their equal share of driver related problems. Radeon 6xxx series has shown tremendous improvement and in dual card can now give more than 80-90% improvements in most of the games.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2011)

I found CFx scaling to be amazing, and not limited to AMD funded titles only.

HD6k has really done a great job at CFx scaling, amazing!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 20, 2011)

shayem said:


> Here is suggestion for 3D RIG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where are 3D glasses in that rig?

and price here -
CORSAIR TX850 V2 850W Power Supply



Geek-With-Lens said:


> N620 is not worth paying 700 extra than hyper plus 212



Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus, Cooler Master Hyper N620 and Cogage TRUE Spirit CPU Coolers. Page 7 - X-bit labs

read this



Geek-With-Lens said:


> asus mobo is better than any other mobo in the world







Geek-With-Lens said:


> 8 gb is not worth for gaming



found a nice article. though to share -
Windows 7 – 4GB vs 8GB Performance



shayem said:


> If you ever want to add additional video cards, SLI has less driver issues than crossfire setups. SO IMO go with GTX570. Performance wise 570 is comparable with 6970 and better than 6950 AFAIK.



nothing like that. crossfire scaling is too much impressive now. sometimes 2x the scaling is seen in some games. 

and cilus uses 6870 cfx without any probs. 



shayem said:


> Yap 212+ with dual fan can outperform N620.



check out the review i mentioned!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> found a nice article. though to share -
> Windows 7 – 4GB vs 8GB Performance



I Agree With All of your points except 4 gb vs 8gb

read this article and in some test 8gb is slower than 4gb.

8gb is not worth the money for 1-2 secs speed.

Review - Is More Memory Better? | bit-tech.net


----------



## Skud (Jun 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus, Cooler Master Hyper N620 and Cogage TRUE Spirit CPU Coolers. Page 7 - X-bit labs
> 
> read this




Nice link, buddy.


----------



## shayem (Jun 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> where are 3D glasses in that rig?



It's not there so I can't tell you . It has 120Hz monitor which he need for 3D setup. Glasses he can buy later.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and price here -
> CORSAIR TX850 V2 850W Power Supply



Are you sure those prices are inclusive tax :fluriod-confused4:
If inc. tax then I can recommend Zotac GTX580 @ 27500 which is available there.




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> nothing like that. crossfire scaling is too much impressive now. sometimes 2x the scaling is seen in some games.
> 
> and cilus uses 6870 cfx without any probs.



Those benchmarks are with old nV driver vs new AMD driver. With new nV drivers card perform 4-15% better. My 9500Gt doing 
and I'll not comment any more on this cz it's a never ending topic.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> check out the review i mentioned!



Check out my comment again. For reference check *this *


----------



## Cilus (Jun 20, 2011)

With latest Catalyst 11.6 driver, also the the performance of AMD 6000 series cards are boosted. HD 6870 got the maximum performance boost...more than 10%.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> With latest Catalyst 11.6 driver, also the the performance of AMD 6000 series cards are boosted. HD 6870 got the maximum performance boost...more than 10%.



6950 & 6970 Doesn't got a major boost


----------



## Cilus (Jun 20, 2011)

But it fixes a lot of issues in CF performance. And HD 6950/HD 6970 almost scales twice even if with the older driver starting from 11.3. And in all the reviews it is confirmed that HD 6950 CF ~ GTX 570 SLI and HD 6970 CF ~ GTX 580 SLI. Check the hardocp review where they have tested it with different settings and found out apart from the FPS part, games look better with HD 6970 than GTX 570.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> But it fixes a lot of issues in CF performance. And HD 6950/HD 6970 almost scales twice even if with the older driver starting from 11.3. And in all the reviews it is confirmed that HD 6950 CF ~ GTX 570 SLI and HD 6970 CF ~ GTX 580 SLI. Check the hardocp review where they have tested it with different settings and found out apart from the FPS part, games look better with HD 6970 than GTX 570.



Where's the link?


----------



## tkin (Jun 20, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I Agree With All of your points except 4 gb vs 8gb
> 
> read this article and in some test 8gb is slower than 4gb.
> 
> ...


It maybe a nano second slower, but do you think we buy it for speed? If so, we would've gotten faster rams, we get it cause 4GB ain't enough for us.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 20, 2011)

I Have Finalized My Config. Pls give your opinion & suggestion.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500K|10,840
*CPU Cooler*
|Cooler Master Hyper Plus 212|1,855 
*Extra Fan*
|Cooler Master XtraFlo|600 
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68-V PRO|13,500
*RAM*
|G-Skill 4GB Ram Model - F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2,200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15,990
*SSD*
|Corsair Force Series 3 120GB|13,500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2,700
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5,200
*Case*
|Cooler Master Elite 430 Black With Side Window|2,570
*Monitor*
|BenQ G2220HD|7,140
*Mouse & Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2,120
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
*Headphone*
|Razer Carcharias|3,675
*Gaming*
|Razer Hydra Motion Gaming|6,228
|
* Total*
|90018


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ It's an effing-A rated awesome RIG dude, great rig.

But just 2 suggestions from me

1. Since you are already spending so much, 

grab the CM 690 cabinet instead, @ 4.2k

2. The monitor, don't compromise on it, you'll be staring at it all the time. I suggest go for a 23" if possible, else

The BenQ G2220HDL LED Full HD monitor @ 8.5k


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2011)

very well balanced except the Case
get a better one


----------



## tkin (Jun 20, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I Have Finalized My Config. Pls give your opinion & suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monitor: Dell ST2220M
Cabinet: CM 690II

Corsair is recalling force series due to manufacturing defect, get Kingston SSDNow V+ for 8-9k around and save some case. No need to spend that much for SSD, the performance benefit won't be significant enough for you to spend 15% of system budget on it, save some dough and get HD6970 for extra boom.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 20, 2011)

If you put so many things inside the Elite 430, it will be genuine torture of the cabinet. Get CM 690 II Advanced @ 5K. You really need a spacious cabinet to load all those fire powers.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 20, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I Agree With All of your points except 4 gb vs 8gb
> 
> read this article and in some test 8gb is slower than 4gb.
> 
> ...



nice article. 
but i found another -
Memory Upgrade: Is It Time To Add More RAM? : Introduction

8gb is futureproof. if current os can utilize ram available properly what about upcoming ones? you see load times decreasing too sometimes in games and heavy apps etc.



shayem said:


> It's not there so I can't tell you . It has 120Hz monitor which he need for 3D setup. Glasses he can buy later.



then you should mention it. glasses cost around 8k AFAIK.



shayem said:


> Are you sure those prices are inclusive tax :fluriod-confused4:
> If inc. tax then I can recommend Zotac GTX580 @ 27500 which is available there.



yes i think it includes tax.
mail mediahome if you want to confirm!




shayem said:


> Those benchmarks are with old nV driver vs new AMD driver. With new nV drivers card perform 4-15% better. My 9500Gt doing
> and I'll not comment any more on this cz it's a never ending topic.



can you tell which bench here is using 11.6 amd driver please?



shayem said:


> Check out my comment again. For reference check *this *



where is Hyper N620 in that bench?

and you mentioned dual fan comparison and i showed it here -
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/coolermaster-hyper-cogage_7.html#sect0




Geek-With-Lens said:


> 6950 & 6970 Doesn't got a major boost



yeah. 6970 is getting minor performance improvements. 
AMD Catalyst 11.6 Windows 7 Driver Analysis - Test System Setup and 3DMark 11 :: TweakTown USA Edition

here it shows improvement in HAWX and far cry 2 while 6870 in almost all games gains improvement.


----------



## shayem (Jun 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> then you should mention it. glasses cost around 8k AFAIK.



Found that that monitor comes with 3D glasses..but reviews are not in favor and its not 120Hz ...so better don't buy that 

@comp@ddict model no. you suggested is wrong it's actually *G2222HDL*

@Geek-With-Lens Your rig is good...but it deserves better case and monitor. 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes i think it includes tax.
> mail mediahome if you want to confirm!



You think? 
You are the one suggesting that price. So you better not *think* and make sure yourself.






Jaskanwar Singh said:


> can you tell which bench here is using 11.6 amd driver please?



That's my point bro ; none using 11.6 or 279.xx




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> where is Hyper N620 in that bench?



I didn't want to show you HN620 performance. You already know that. I wanted to point out that with dual fan it's 3-4c cooler than single fan. Here is another *link*.  Another thing is 212+ @ 1900 and N620 @ 2400. So any1 can add another 90CFM fan with that. 



Spoiler



Which will give performance like this 
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3vACGjux3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2011)

shayem said:


> You think?
> You are the one suggesting that price. So you better not think and make sure yourself.



lol, i dont need to confirm because i know it includes tax. 



shayem said:


> I didn't want to show you HN620 performance. You already know that. I wanted to point out that with dual fan it's 3-4c cooler than single fan. Here is another *link*.  Another thing is 212+ @ 1900 and N620 @ 2400. So any1 can add another 90CFM fan with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will it be cooler than N620?


----------



## jsjs (Jun 21, 2011)

@geek-with-lens
why are you getting that hydra motion, those things are just show off, get better gpu or case or display etc.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

You all are correct. 
1. I read many reviews & post that 6950 Twin Frozr III Power/OC Will Not Unlock To 6970. Is It True. So Should I Overclock It To Gain Same Performance.
2. @jsjs i'm not buying razer hydra to invest in something better.
3. For Monitor Should I Go With These One "Samsung PX2370" @ 14K. Is This One Has Integrated Speakers. Best monitors - CNET Reviews
4. For Case Are This Case Available & if what price: 
1. Corsair Carbide Series 500R 2. NZXT Source 210 Elite 3. SilverStone Raven RV02
5. Will there be a major speed difference between a 200 mb read/write and 500 mb read/write


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2011)

> 1. I read many reviews & post that 6950 Twin Frozr III Power/OC Will Not Unlock To 6970. Is It True. So Should I Overclock It To Gain Same Performance.



Just get the GPU first, we'll think about overclocking later.

and the non-reference HD6950s WONT UNLOCK. However, the reference ones can unlock, which is why Iw as suggesting the 

reference Sapphire HD6950 2GB


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Just get the GPU first, we'll think about overclocking later.
> 
> and the non-reference HD6950s WONT UNLOCK. However, the reference ones can unlock, which is why Iw as suggesting the
> 
> reference Sapphire HD6950 2GB



Non - Reference Will Also Unclock But Now It Is Not Possible Because AMD Has Disabled Unlocking in all new cards.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Non - Reference Will Also Unclock But Now It Is Not Possible Because AMD Has Disabled Unlocking in all new cards.



it is the marketing strategy and it does not last long (read till the stocks last)
do you remember AMD x2/x3 II Phenoms
people were buying a $100/$150 processor with 2/3 cores and were unlocking it to 4 cores processors priced at $200
so the performance per dollar combined with the above strategy made AMD the dominating one in that period


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> it is the marketing strategy and it does not last long (read till the stocks last)
> do you remember AMD x2/x3 II Phenoms
> people were buying a $100/$150 processor with 2/3 cores and were unlocking it to 4 cores processors priced at $200
> so the performance per dollar combined with the above strategy made AMD the dominating one in that period



Thank You For Sharing Your Knowledge. 

Should I Replace My Corsair TX650 V2 With XFX Core Edition 650W.

Pls Give Answers To My Previous Questions.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

stick with corsair


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> stick with corsair



Any Special Reason Reviews Say XFX Better It's Just Like MSI Who Stormed The World With It's Debuted Frozr Cooler & XFX Also did a good debute in psu.


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Any Special Reason Reviews Say XFX Better It's Just Like MSI Who Stormed The World With It's Debuted Frozr Cooler & XFX Also did a good debute in psu.


Yeah, just that XFX is handled by Rashi here, we DO NOT like rashi, actually we pretty much hate them, so that's a start. Anyway xfx makes terrific psus, well they do not make any but uses oem parts from other companies(seasonic), corsair also uses the same oem, so at the end of the day most competing psus from xfx and corsair are same units with different color and fan grill, take your pick, corsair warranty is very much hassle free.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Any Special Reason Reviews Say XFX Better It's Just Like MSI Who Stormed The World With It's Debuted Frozr Cooler & XFX Also did a good debute in psu.



agreed
but we dont have any much idea about the performance of XFX PSUs on the long run
on the other hand Corsair is a well reputed brand since years
 rest is your choice 
I'll still recommend Corsair


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yeah, just that XFX is handled by Rashi here, we DO NOT like rashi, actually we pretty much hate them, so that's a start. Anyway xfx makes terrific psus, well they do not make any but uses oem parts from other companies(seasonic), corsair also uses the same oem, so at the end of the day most competing psus from xfx and corsair are same units with different color and fan grill, take your pick, corsair warranty is very much hassle free.



OK. Corsair. Pls Ans to other queries


----------



## shayem (Jun 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> will it be cooler than N620?



with extra 90CFM fan vs N620 stock fan, 212+ will be cooler 

But with same FAN as in-out of course N620 will get the crown


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

pls reply to my queries


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> You all are correct.
> 1. I read many reviews & post that 6950 Twin Frozr III Power/OC Will Not Unlock To 6970. Is It True. So Should I Overclock It To Gain Same Performance.
> 2. @jsjs i'm not buying razer hydra to invest in something better.
> 3. For Monitor Should I Go With These One "Samsung PX2370" @ 14K. Is This One Has Integrated Speakers. Best monitors - CNET Reviews
> ...



if you are talking about these ones:

regarding unlocking see what MSI has to say
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition Unlocking - Unlocking Guide

that monitor is a charm, but aren't you buying separate speakers?

regarding cases....choose youself
In Pictures: Six Low-Noise Performance-Oriented Cases - Antecâ€™s Latest Sonata

difference b/w 200 mb read/write and 500 mb read/write?
don't know honestly


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> if you are talking about these ones:
> 
> regarding unlocking see what MSI has to say
> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition Unlocking - Unlocking Guide
> ...



That All Guides are not working. Personally Tested on my friend's rig.
I'm Talking About Power/OC Edition Not Power Edition.

It Has Integrated Speakers Or Not. Because Mostly For Gaming, Entertainment I Will Use A High - End Gaming Headset So Doesn't Require a Speaker solution


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

not working properly???


----------



## shayem (Jun 21, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> You all are correct.
> 3. For Monitor Should I Go With These One "Samsung PX2370" @ 14K. Is This One Has Integrated Speakers. Best monitors - CNET Reviews
> 4. For Case Are This Case Available & if what price:
> 1. Corsair Carbide Series 500R 2. NZXT Source 210 Elite 3. SilverStone Raven RV02
> 5. Will there be a major speed difference between a 200 mb read/write and 500 mb read/write



3) Get Benq 24" V2400 Eco @14.5K and check *this* 

4) Don't know. But Raven RV01 available at primeabgb @10k & 13k.

5) For what?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

shayem said:


> 3) Get Benq 24" V2400 Eco @14.5K and check *this*
> 
> 4) Don't know. But Raven RV01 available at primeabgb @10k & 13k.
> 
> 5) For what?



You Have Given the link to LG 3D Monitor

5. SSD


----------



## shayem (Jun 21, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> You Have Given the link to LG 3D Monitor
> 
> 5. SSD



hmm...BM then....check *this*

I think there will be. Don't have much idea so can't say for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

shayem said:


> hmm...BM then....check *this*



It Can't Hold Against Samsung PX2370

*Which is the Best 24 inch Monitor ?*


----------



## shayem (Jun 21, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> It Can't Hold Against Samsung PX2370
> 
> *Which is the Best 24 inch Monitor ?*



budget?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

shayem said:


> budget?



Rs. 14,000 For Monitor

Asus Maximus IV GENE - Z @ 12,800
Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z--Free Shipping

Including Tax & Shipping Charges


----------



## game-freak (Jun 21, 2011)

Asus Maximus IV GENE - Z @ 12,800 is overpriced it is supposed to be cheaper than ASUS P8Z68-V u can check it HERE 
the price given on asus site are inc tax


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

game-freak said:


> Asus Maximus IV GENE - Z @ 12,800 is overpriced it is supposed to be cheaper than ASUS P8Z68-V u can check it HERE
> the price given on asus site are inc tax



Ya But It Will Come Down Shortly


----------



## shayem (Jun 21, 2011)

Features|P8Z68-V Pro|Maximus IV GENE-Z|P8Z68-V
BT go|Yes|No|Yes
Marvel Port|Yes|No|No
X-Fi|No|Yes|No
So for me it's better to get G-Z over V. But V PRO rocks. But depends on users need what should he get.

Edit: resolved some typo


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2011)

shayem said:


> Features|P8Z68-V Pro|Maximus IV GENE-Z|P8Z68-V
> BT go|Yes|No|Yes
> Marvel Port|Yes|No|No
> X-Fi|Yes|No|No
> So for me it's better to get G-Z over V. But V PRO rocks. But depends on users need what should he get.


BT GO rocks, I'm using it and 3rd party dongles don't even remotely come close.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 21, 2011)

ya p67 should cost cheaper than z68


----------



## mOCHU (Jun 23, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I Agree With All of your points except 4 gb vs 8gb
> 
> read this article and in some test 8gb is slower than 4gb.
> 
> ...



Couple of reasons as to why the findings in the article might not necessarily matter - 
1. test system used has vista 64bit sp1. maybe windows7 uses the memory better? 
2. the article is dated 07/2008. Apps have gotten a lot more memory intensive in the meantime. most app performance benchmarks are simply not relevant any longer


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 23, 2011)

mOCHU said:


> Couple of reasons as to why the findings in the article might not necessarily matter -
> 1. test system used has vista 64bit sp1. maybe windows7 uses the memory better?
> 2. the article is dated 07/2008. Apps have gotten a lot more memory intensive in the meantime. most app performance benchmarks are simply not relevant any longer



More Than 4 GB Ram Only Gives You Multi Tasking Potentional Not Speed.
Windows 7 64 Bit Test Also Shows There Is No Need 4 GB Ram

Do You Really Need More Than 4GB of RAM?


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> More Than 4 GB Ram Only Gives You Multi Tasking Potentional Not Speed.
> Windows 7 64 Bit Test Also Shows There Is No Need 4 GB Ram
> 
> Do You Really Need More Than 4GB of RAM?


Thats why we go for it, anyway do you know a part of the graphics card memory is mapped in the RAM? Mines around 2.5GB, its not blocked, but during extensive gaming keeping this amount of ram free prevents texture pop ups and increases fps a bit, also decrees loading times.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> Thats why we go for it, anyway do you know a part of the graphics card memory is mapped in the RAM? Mines around 2.5GB, its not blocked, but during extensive gaming keeping this amount of ram free prevents texture pop ups and increases fps a bit, also decrees loading times.



For Me 4 GB Enough Some Will Eaten By Antivirus, Torrent Downloading & Some Apps Then Also For Playing Memory Intensive Game I Will Have Some Memory Free


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> For Me 4 GB Enough Some Will Eaten By Antivirus, Torrent Downloading & Some Apps Then Also For Playing Memory Intensive Game I Will Have Some Memory Free


4GB will suffice most.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Tkin I am thinking of considering this fresh ssds for my rig 

OCZ Agility 3 60GB & 120GB Available at PrimeABGB @ 7500 & 12500 

Buy OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III 2.5 inch SSD in Mumbai India

Buy OCZ 120 GB AGILITY 3 SATA III 2.5 inch SSD in Mumbai India


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey Tkin I am thinking of considering this fresh ssds for my rig
> 
> OCZ Agility 3 60GB & 120GB Available at PrimeABGB @ 7500 & 12500
> 
> ...


Both are good, get the one that suits your budget, but do ask your self this question, do you need it?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Both are good, get the one that suits your budget, but do ask your self this question, do you need it?



Yes I Need it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

I've Build My Ultimate Rig Config. What You Say About this? 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500K|10,400
*CPU Cooler*
|Cooler Master Hyper Plus 212|1,800
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68-V PRO|13,500
*RAM*
|G-Skill 4GB Ram Model - F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2,200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15,890
*SSD*
|OCZ Agility 3 60GB|7,500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2,600
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|850
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5,100
*Case*
|Cooler Master Carbide 500R|6,000*
*Monitor*
|Dell Ultrasharp U2311H|13,400
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|1,900
*Keyboard*
|Razer Blackwidow Ultimate|5,749
*Speakers*
|AudioEngine A2|9,500
*Sound Card*
|Asus Xonar Essence ST|9,000
*Headphone*
|Razer Carcharias|3,775
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Vespula|1,600
|
* Total*
|110764
* Not Released In India.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 25, 2011)

^^I think *vickybat* has found Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA ( 80+ silver) @ 6k at smc.You can go for that instead of TX650V2.Just ask others what they think of this suggestion.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^I think *vickybat* has found Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA ( 80+ silver) @ 6k at smc.You can go for that instead of TX650V2.Just ask others what they think of this suggestion.



Glacial Tech Quality Will Not Hold Against Corsair. 650 W Enough For Me.


----------



## mOCHU (Jun 25, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Glacial Tech Quality Will Not Hold Against Corsair. 650 W Enough For Me.



The 650W is enough now yes. But I presume you will want to use SLI/CFX after a while. Will the same psu still suffice? Better to go for the corsair tx750v2 imo.

and if u are adding a hdd in the future for a raid setup or doing some overclocking etc., might be better to go for a 850w psu!!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 25, 2011)

For headphones, you can opt for *Audio-Technica ATH-AD700* @ 8.5K. they are the best in that range. i read a lot of reviews before posting this option.. but they are heavily priced .. LOL

Ebay : *cgi.ebay.in/Audio-Technica-ATH-AD700-Open-air-Dynamic-Audiophile-H-/270767041239

Here's a review Audio-Technica ATH-AD700 Review - Page 1/4 | techPowerUp


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Glacial Tech Quality Will Not Hold Against Corsair. 650 W Enough For Me.



Glacialtech has excellent quality. Its superior than corsair tx- series.

Check out *this* review and look carefully at the performance and efficiency levels before passing a comment.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> For headphones, you can opt for *Audio-Technica ATH-AD700* @ 8.5K. they are the best in that range. i read a lot of reviews before posting this option.. but they are heavily priced .. LOL
> 
> Ebay : Audio Technica ATH-AD700 Open-air Dynamic Audiophile H | eBay
> 
> Here's a review Audio-Technica ATH-AD700 Review - Page 1/4 | techPowerUp



I Can Go For A Higher End Headphones But I Want The Best Comfort Level.
Roccat Kave, Logitech G35 Has Better Sound But Not Best Comfort.



vickybat said:


> Glacialtech has excellent quality. Its superior than corsair tx- series.
> 
> Check out *this* review and look carefully at the performance and efficiency levels before passing a comment.



Then Why It So Cheaper & What About Warranty?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ It was 8.9k before but currently prices have fallen & that makes it an excellent buy. Warranty is between 3 or 5 years i guess. No issues whatsoever on the warranty part.

Its a rock solid psu. Contact smc and ask about warranty.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

Who is the OEM of this PSU?
I know that glacialtech is an awesome brand
but still I'm curious


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ Both glacialtech and cwt ( channelwell technologies) are the oem. Cwt also makes corsair psu's (eg- vx 550).


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

never knew that glacialtech are the OEM themselves :O


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ Yup but you can call it a cwt unit.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 25, 2011)

this is the 8th day discussion going on. all time record!!!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ It was 8.9k before but currently prices have fallen & that makes it an excellent buy. Warranty is between 3 or 5 years i guess. No issues whatsoever on the warranty part.
> 
> Its a rock solid psu. Contact smc and ask about warranty.



Sorry, PSU is rocksolid & 80+ silver But Warranty is only 2 years. Should I Go With Against Corsair 5 Years Warranty.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ I think you can go for it. Really worth the price imo. Though it can't match corsair's legendary warranty, 2 years is still good if not great.

The psu is so rocksolid that it can run for years without throwing issues. But that 2 years warranty can actually change a person's mindset. So its upto you buddy what to decide.

But imo, the 6k price tag for a psu such a GP 950AA is a steal. You don't get a modular psu with 76 amps of current in single 12v rail and that too with a silver rating at this price.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ I think you can go for it. Really worth the price imo. Though it can't match corsair's legendary warranty, 2 years is still good if not great.
> 
> The psu is so rocksolid that it can run for years without throwing issues. But that 2 years warranty can actually change a person's mindset. So its upto you buddy what to decide.
> 
> But imo, the 6k price tag for a psu such a GP 950AA is a steal. You don't get a modular psu with 76 amps of current in single 12v rail and that too with a silver rating at this price.



Let's Take A risk.

Updated Config. Thanks VickyBat



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500K|10,395
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4,750
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 V-PRO|11,500
*RAM*
|G-Skill Ripjaws X 4GB Ram Model - F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2,050
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15,890
*SSD*
|OCZ Agility 3 60GB|7,500 
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2,600
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|850
*PSU*
|GlacialTech GP-AX950AA 950W|6,000
*Case*
|Cooler Master 430 Elite With Side Window|2,675
*Monitor*
|Dell Ultrasharp U2311H|13,400
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder 3.5G|1,499
*Keyboard*
|Razer Blackwidow|3,858
*Speakers*
|Swan M10|5,500
*Sound Card*
|Asus Xonar DX|4,200
*Headphone*
|Razer Carcharias|3,775
*Mouse Pad*
|Steelseries Steelpad Qck+|793
*Case Fans*
|3 x Fans|1400
*Total*
| |98635|


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2011)

^that cabby is of Corsair.


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

Glacialtech has no proper rma service in india, do not buy it and stop recommending it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^that cabby is of Corsair.



Sorry Typing Mistake. Thanks.



tkin said:


> Glacialtech has no proper rma service in india, do not buy it and stop recommending it.



I'm not recommending it but its a good psu i will buy it.


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Sorry Typing Mistake. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not recommending it but its a good psu i will buy it.


You'll get local warranty perhaps but most won't.

So please note there: Strictly for mumbai buyers or something.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Glacialtech has no proper rma service in india, do not buy it and stop recommending it.



People who buy it online will have the rma done through smcinternational. So i think that part is covered.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 28, 2011)

I Finalized My Rig So Please *Close The Thread*. Thanks To You All.


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ Good luck, and post some pics.


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats geek. And do post some pics once the purchase is over.


----------



## d3p (Jun 29, 2011)

Its a good idea to retain the thread open & post some beauties before it get closed.....

@OP: Good Config but make sure you hits some pics, before the thread become epic.


----------



## mOCHU (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope u havent finalized finalized the config. OCZ Agility series SSDs have asynchronous NAND and is slightly obselete nw. I would recommend u go for the Intel SSD 510 or OCZ Vertex or Corsair Performance 3 series of SSDs. If you get the time, go through the entire series of benchmarks in this article. They cover the ranges and capacities you are interested in.

On the other hand, have you thought about using the Intel's smart response option?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 30, 2011)

mOCHU said:


> Hope u havent finalized finalized the config. OCZ Agility series SSDs have asynchronous NAND and is slightly obselete nw. I would recommend u go for the Intel SSD 510 or OCZ Vertex or Corsair Performance 3 series of SSDs. If you get the time, go through the entire series of benchmarks in this article. They cover the ranges and capacities you are interested in.
> 
> On the other hand, have you thought about using the Intel's smart response option?



OCZ Agility is Faster Than Intel SSD 510,  OCZ Vertex 2, Corsair Performance Series 60 GB Drives. OCZ Vertex 3 60 GB & Corsair Force 3 60GB is not available in India. Agility 3 is the fastest 60 gb ssd in India.

I will use this ssd as boot drive & apps instead of for cache as It will take 20gb from my ssd.


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> OCZ Agility is Faster Than Intel SSD 510,  OCZ Vertex 2, Corsair Performance Series 60 GB Drives. OCZ Vertex 3 60 GB & Corsair Force 3 60GB is not available in India. Agility 3 is the fastest 60 gb ssd in India.
> 
> I will use this ssd as boot drive & apps instead of for cache as It will take 20gb from my ssd.


If you use it for cache why would you buy 60GB, and why would you use it for cache if you is it as boot drive? Just use a it as normal boot drive, and do buy 80GB minimum, 60GB boot drive will run out of space faster than you can say "SSD."


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> If you use it for cache why would you buy 60GB, and why would you use it for cache if you is it as boot drive? Just use a it as normal boot drive, and do buy 80GB minimum, 60GB boot drive will run out of space faster than you can say "SSD."



60GB will dived into this:

Windows 7 Installation - 14GB
Updates & Security Patches - 3GB
Antivirus & All Apps - 13GB
Free Space For Good Performance - 15 GB

Still Have 15 GB To Spare. It is enough as my data & games will be stored in 1TB HDD.


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

60gb boot drive/primary partition is enough as far as Windows 7 is concerned. If you want to install your games in the SSD also, then 120gb is the way to go.


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> 60GB will dived into this:
> 
> Windows 7 Installation - 14GB
> Updates & Security Patches - 3GB
> ...


60GB HDD does not give 60GB usable space, 55GB will be usable(60*0.976*0.976*0.976), now from that a potion goes for spare space(for cell replacement), so I'd say you'll get 52-53GB max, so its not 60GB full. So better get 80GB, moreover apps like Adobe CS5 takes around 7GB+, a moderate oracle db may take 2GB+, so you have to install them elsewhere which will reduce performance, think about it.

Fallout savegame goes over 3GB for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> 60GB HDD does not give 60GB usable space, 55GB will be usable(60*0.976*0.976*0.976), now from that a potion goes for spare space(for cell replacement), so I'd say you'll get 52-53GB max, so its not 60GB full. So better get 80GB, moreover apps like Adobe CS5 takes around 7GB+, a moderate oracle db may take 2GB+, so you have to install them elsewhere which will reduce performance, think about it.
> 
> Fallout savegame goes over 3GB for sure.



I want ssd for os & apps not games they will be stored in 1tb hdd. I only require 35 gb space from ssd so 60GB is enough.


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I want ssd for os & apps not games they will be stored in 1tb hdd. I only require 35 gb space from ssd so 60GB is enough.


None of which I stated above is a game, savegames will be stored in C drive, there is no option, then adobe CS5 is a program that takes some time to load, using SSD will show benefit there, anyway its your choice after all.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> None of which I stated above is a game, savegames will be stored in C drive, there is no option, then adobe CS5 is a program that takes some time to load, using SSD will show benefit there, anyway its your choice after all.



But save game size differs game by game. So It will not be a big issue.


----------



## mOCHU (Jul 4, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> OCZ Agility is Faster Than Intel SSD 510,  OCZ Vertex 2, Corsair Performance Series 60 GB Drives. OCZ Vertex 3 60 GB & Corsair Force 3 60GB is not available in India. Agility 3 is the fastest 60 gb ssd in India.
> 
> I will use this ssd as boot drive & apps instead of for cache as It will take 20gb from my ssd.



Which reference are u using for the benchmarks?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 4, 2011)

mOCHU said:


> Which reference are u using for the benchmarks?



Read this review & benchmark.
OCZ Agility 3 60GB 2.5-inch SATA III SSD Review


----------



## mOCHU (Jul 4, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Read this review & benchmark.
> OCZ Agility 3 60GB 2.5-inch SATA III SSD Review



Well.. i formed my opinions mostly based on this particular review.. The 2011 Mid-Range SSD Roundup

The heavy and light workload benchmarks were ones that I found particularly relevant


----------

